# b&w everhot problems



## frasier94 (Apr 1, 2012)

So ive got a bradford and white everhot problem, there are 2 on site @ a pizza joint. One commercial and one residential. Both have been working fine for 6 years(ish). Recently the gas company found out that the supply line for these unit was connected before the regulator @ the meter,so they had it moved to after the regulator. Now we have problems with the units staying hot and working. The unit had a gas regulator right before the heaters,im just curious if the units are having these problems now because of having 2 regulators instead of one? The dproblems are as follows....running sinks and hand sinks -both work great, as soon as we fill the dishwasher the residential goes ice cold.the gpm and the flow to this unit with everything else is in parameters with fU sizing and gpm. The gas line is 1". I cant help but think the commercial unit is starving out the residential unit after the second regulator in high demand mode? thoughts? bradford and white keep sending me to rinnai and rinnai tells me to call bradford and white....


Thanks
banging my head in oregon


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Ring the Door bell, no ones home.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Have a lic plumber install 2 commercial 100 gal water heaters.


----------



## frasier94 (Apr 1, 2012)

really? thanks,if i wanted to sell them some new heaters i would,they would like to know if its the water heaters or gas problems,why spend 6 grand on a new install if i can just fix it........thanks for the help


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

frasier94 said:


> ...bradford and white...


:blink:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Check the tilt switch and pressure transducer on the sectional bypass

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Check the tilt switch and pressure transducer on the sectional bypass
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Now now. Don't blow smoke up his as. You got to check the flux capacitor Marty !! You know that missi. AA screw it to many Danm ssss in that name!!!


----------



## frasier94 (Apr 1, 2012)

its not a portable unit,was hoping the 2 regulator thing would get answered on this forum,guess you *******s got nothing better to do but drink beer and bs with eachother,thanks for nothing,your forum is a joke.please remove me from this sight admin.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

frasier94 said:


> its not a portable unit,was hoping the 2 regulator thing would get answered on this forum,guess you *******s got nothing better to do but drink beer and bs with eachother,thanks for nothing,your forum is a joke.please remove me from this sight admin.


Well that thin skin wouldn't last long round here n/e way!!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Post an introduction and you'll get a lot more info from these boys. 



An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

frasier94 said:


> ...please remove me from this sight admin.


As you wish.


----------

